# can anyone provide a template for a senior drape or a link to an affordable site?



## GerryDavid

Ive been searching google and I just cant find anything useable.  Part of the problem is ive never actually seen one of these in person so im not sure how its suppose to look, and the posed pictures ive seen only show so much.

Is it basically a black poncho made of velvet?

ive never seen a poncho either but ive at least seen them on tv and since their not black you can actually see more detail.


----------



## Frame

http://www.backdropoutlet.com/VELVET-SENIOR-DRAPE/productinfo/GL131/

That is the first Google result for "senior photo drape".


----------



## GerryDavid

yes it is, but it is neither a template nor cheap.  So not what im looking for. 

I am looking for a template to make my own, or one for half that price or even cheaper.


----------



## CCericola

I would find a dress pattern with the bodice you want and just sew the top. Leave it open in the back for a one size fits all feature and have clothes pins handy


----------



## CCericola

Also found thishttp://www.ehow.com/how_4850800_make-photography-props.html


----------

